# 6" Walker-Turner jointer



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

The guy wants $150 for a 6" Walker-Turner jointer. Says he'll take $100. Worth it? Is this a good machine? Sure is solid and heavy.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

Does it have the cutter guard?


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

*Jointer*

Hi!
Joe makes a good point. Sometimes a seemingly small part (blade guard, or a threaded device) can turn a PITA into a "butt boil":blink:!
Please don't even think about using a jointer without a guard !
Otherwise, machine (if in good working order) should serve you well!
Best
Marena and Vinny


----------



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

It appears to be this one. The guard is there. Appears complete and knobs function. No stand.
Sorry for the lousy image size. Its a P008-910 found at http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=2483


----------



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

I got it. And a good deal it was...if I do say so myself.


----------



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

That thing is cool! I'd bet it cleans up real sweet. Lotsa iron there!

Great find Sofalinux.


----------



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

According to the spec sheet, about 175 lbs of iron, not including the motor.


----------



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

Looks like you paid less than its original cost by about five or so bucks, if I'm reading the spec-sheet correctly. Kinda neat, huh?


----------



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

Sorry for not posting a readable image.
The jointer itself was $56. The motor was $25.50. My gosh! What happened to this world.
Anyway, I paid $80. It depreciated $1.50. Not bad:laughing:


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

*jonter*



sofalinux said:


> I got it. And a good deal it was...if I do say so myself.


Hi! machine looks *great :thumbsup:!*

Enjoy it it good health! Safety is always *first* :yes:!
Thanx for the thanx,
Best
Marena and Vinny


----------



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

Thanks. I have it apart and am cleaning it up.


----------



## Icutone2 (Nov 4, 2011)

*Walker Turner*

Walker Turner made great machines, I have a 14" Band saw and it still works great. Lucky find, you will enjoy the stability of it.
Lee


----------

